# Net fan here, Raef Lafrentz?



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

If he is cut by the Boston Celtics, to cut cap, I think the Nets should use some of their MLE, could you'll give me a scouting report about him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Take him, that should be good enough


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Posted by P-Dub34*

Raef LaFrentz

*









Position: Power Forward/Center
Born: May 29, 1976
Height: 6'11"
Weight: 245 Lbs.
College: Kansas '98
Drafted: 3rd Overall by Denver Nuggets, 1998
NBA Experience: 6 years
Career: Outstanding college career highlighted by Big 12 Player of the Year honors as a junior and senior as well as being named a 1st Team All-American both years. Never lived up to hype surrounding him and has been hampered by injuries. 

Pros:
- Great shooting touch for a big man (especially from beyond the arc)
- Very good FT shooter
- Adequate rebounder
- Was once a premier shotblocker in the NBA, but injuries have slowed him to being just average in that category
- Creates matchup problems with traditional PF/C's

Cons:
- Huge injury risk
- Cannot create his own shot
- Not a post player
- Below average defender at best

Outlook: Raef LaFrentz is not getting any better. Without his large contract, he'd be an asset for any team in need of a reliable shooter. Knows his limitations and works around them, has a good basketball IQ. Only takes shots he knows he can make, plays within the offense. Can still rebound serviceably and play adequate defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, and if you want him, Nenad Krstic and Vince Carter for Raef LaFrentz and Mark Blount works under the CBA.

:rofl:


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

if the Nets do part with Kidd (doubtful but could happen) Lafrentz could be part of a 3 way package to make things work - we could take back some sort of an expiring contract and a youngster?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't the Nets still have an exception left over from the K-Mart trade? We'll be glad to let you have Raef for the Clippers #1 in that case. :laugh:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Don't worry yourself about it because LaFrentz isn't being cut by the Celtics.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Premier said:


> Oh, and if you want him, Nenad Krstic and Vince Carter for Raef LaFrentz and Mark Blount works under the CBA.
> 
> :rofl:


 and Veal? 


hehehehe


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Don't worry yourself about it because LaFrentz isn't being cut by the Celtics.


correct.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> correct.



...sadly.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I really think if we cut someone it will be Blount not Raef. Raef proved last year that although he does have a stupid contract he can contribute nicely to the team. Blount proved he's a waste of space and nothing else.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> I really think if we cut someone it will be Blount not Raef. Raef proved last year that although he does have a stupid contract he can contribute nicely to the team. Blount proved he's a waste of space and nothing else.


Quoting my friend every time I see a anti-Blount post:

"I hate it when..." a waste of space "...Center shoots the 4th highest FG% in the league."

Did Baker prove anything last year for us? If anyone, I think Vinny's contract will be gone.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

On the topic of Raef, I couldn't help but laugh:

http://etc.lawrence.com/photos/latenight03/lores/raefalive.jpg


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> On the topic of Raef, I couldn't help but laugh:
> 
> http://etc.lawrence.com/photos/latenight03/lores/raefalive.jpg


:rofl:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*edit*

Please do not mask curse and say derogatory insults directed towards a group of people.

- Premier


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> :rofl:


Gahhahahahahhahaah. This needs to be up with the Blount picture.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Quoting my friend every time I see a anti-Blount post:
> 
> "I hate it when..." a waste of space "...Center shoots the 4th highest FG% in the league."
> 
> Did Baker prove anything last year for us? If anyone, I think Vinny's contract will be gone.


Can we do that? I didn't think we had any options to do anything with that part of Vinny's contract we are still stuck with.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Can we do that? I didn't think we had any options to do anything with that part of Vinny's contract we are still stuck with.


Well he does count against the cap, and he does count if we're in the luxury tax, and we are paying for him...I think we should be able to cut him.

Brian Grant was the latest victim today.


----------

